# WoW lag with new PC, same connection.



## Unified (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I got this PC about one month ago, no problems what so ever, except my connection. I was using the same connection on my older computer and my latency was very low, while playing world of warcraft it was about 60-100ms, now I am up to 250-320ms consistently. I have no firewalls that I am aware of. Also I think it is preventing me from downloading Vista SP2. I can not download Vista SP2, I have tried everything. Please, any tips will be much appreciated, thanks in advanced.

PC- http://search.hp.com/redirect.html?...c=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN&pos=1

and I am on Verizon FiOS. Direct connection, no wireless.

Router is Verizon MI424WR


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.speedtest.net/
Take a test and post back with results.


----------



## Unified (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Your speeds are fine, though your ping is pretty high. I have similar speeds (higher download, same upload) but my ping is generally 8-11. Do you lag in any other games? Also have you checked for any viruses? What do you mean you cannot install vista sp2? Were do you download from and what's the error?


----------



## Unified (Oct 20, 2009)

I check for viruses daily. I don't play any other games so I couldnt tell ya if I lag elsewere. And I get my updates from the Updater but I cannot completely download SP2 without getting error 80070002. And I also cannot install from the microsoft website neither. I plan on getting Win7 today or tomorrow anyway. 

Back to the connection. With my previous computer I had good speeds but alot of latency like I am experiencing now. But that computer on a cable connection at my old location was mint, 90ms in WoW tops. Now with this FiOS connection I am doing 200ms+


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Wait so when you switched you the problem started? I'll see what that code means too, I'll try to find a answer for that ASAP. I don't like version personally, always gave me terrible support. I don't know if win7 will fix it but win7 is the best so I personally recommend for anyone with a pc =). On the virus subject, what is your current security setup?


----------



## Unified (Oct 20, 2009)

Ill scan with Kaspersky AV 2009 and that is about it. I also tried deleting temporary Update Files and that did not fix the issue with the update.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, like I asked before this started happening once you switched correct? Sounds like faulty internet, maybe a bad internet cable? Do you have a spare cable/older cable you could test?


----------



## Unified (Oct 20, 2009)

I now have Win7 Installed, and using different Ethernet cable. My game latency is still 200ms-300ms consistently. Here are my results atm.


----------



## Unified (Oct 20, 2009)

Someone told me it could be my ports? Is this true?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Could be... Did you recently get a router?


----------



## Unified (Oct 20, 2009)

No, but FiOS comes with a router, Verizon MI424WR. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## Unified (Oct 20, 2009)

Bump for help.


----------



## Tsuiga (Dec 19, 2009)

Just came across this thread via Google. I have to tell that I've got the *exact* same problem. Bought a brand new computer, now my lag is constantly ~200-350 ms. On my old computer it's around 90-100. What could possibly influence the rise in latency? Internet connection remained exactly the same. Switched from Win Xp to Win 7 if that makes any difference.
Edit: the old computer doesn't have any changes done in the registry which might affect the ping.
Edit2: general speed of the connection seemed to remain the same, maybe even better. It seems that it's only WoW that's affected.


----------

